# ECU Armageddon... probably!



## thcook (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi everyone

First post here but I've been reading through the forum for a while. I've got a major problem and I wondered whether a) anybody has experienced the same and b) if there's any advice you can share?

On Sunday I used my car in the morning (3.2 V6) and it was driving perfectly. It was just a quick blast (15 miles) down the A12 and non-eventful. I went to use it again a couple of hours later and...

Upon putting the key in the ignition every warning light possible came on and I was greeted with about seven warning beeps. I tried to fire up the engine and nothing. The key turns but not a whisper. I couldn't even take the auto out of park. Everything is locked up. The radio, air conditioning and lights all still work but the petrol cap release doesn't and neither does the spoiler control. Fortunately I can still open the boot but only by using the key fob as the switch in the drivers door isn't working along with whatever else I haven't noticed.

A guy from the AA came out Monday morning and he couldn't do anything either. He tested the fuses and they all seemed ok. The battery has been unplugged and checked; no problem there either (it was replaced less than six months ago). He tried to hook up the car to the diagnostics but it wouldn't communicate. After a couple of phone calls and checking something under the bonnet he said there's no communication between the ECU and the car; probably something to do with one of the modules (think that's what he said anyway, and his hand writing on the sheet he gave me is terrible!).

That's as technical as I'm going to be able to get (I can't even change a wheel).

I've been in touch with my local Audi branch who frustratingly can't recover or look at it until next Wednesday. A big issue is the auto and wheels being locked so it's probably going to need a truck with a crane to pick it up.

After spending hours online I've not been able to find anything that matches what I've seen. Other than http://auditttuning.org/audi-tt-to-follow/ttweakers-guide/ where under ECU it says if no communication with diagnostics then the ECU is screwed and needs replacing.

I've attached an image of the dashboard with the various lights on. It also says I've run out of fuel but I know there was around 80 miles left in the tank.

Any ideas or advice? It's on 07 model with 65k miles. Recent work has included a new radiator, secondary air pump (which a fuse needed replacing in a couple of weeks later) and a new starter motor. On top of rear suspension just before Christmas.

Presumably it's a fairly costly fix? I'm not looking for any workarounds or cheaper ways of doing it away from a dealer - I just want it fixed quickly, and properly.

Thanks in advance.

Tom


----------



## Skygod (Mar 1, 2012)

Sounds like a job for an Audi centre to be honest.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Id agree with the above and sounds like you may need to brace yourself for a rather large bill coming if you want it fixed and at an Audi centre


----------



## jfally (Dec 6, 2012)

Check online for an auto electrician , they can come out to your house, I had a similar issue with a van and they fixed it within an hour. 
Worth a try before going down a costly route of crane recovery etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Get vcds on the car it could be something as silly as a sensor. I have seen this happen before on the mk7 golf and it was down the the manifold pressure sensor

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

You could check the various relays in the fuse box in the engine bay.
My guess is one of those relays provides power supply to the ECU. I'm being lazy now, but it could be that the manual describes which relay is for what. There's a couple of them.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

I think you should be able to remove the shift lock solenoid to allow shifting into neutral :?


----------



## BMTTS (Jan 29, 2016)

jfally said:


> Check online for an auto electrician , they can come out to your house, I had a similar issue with a van and they fixed it within an hour.
> Worth a try before going down a costly route of crane recovery etc
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would go this route first. I know you said cost isn't an issue but at least this shouldn't be too inconvenient.


----------



## dino3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ignition switch very common problem can cause similar, search for other threads on here..


----------



## thcook (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Ideally I'd like to avoid the whole pickup route but the timing is terrible due to Easter and everywhere being stacked out!

Phoned the independent garage I usually go to but even if I got the car to them they couldn't look at it until 6 April due to their electronics guy (who I assume they call in when needed) being on holiday. One of the mobile places was fully booked until then too (plus the websites of some of the others don't really fill me with much confidence...). Two weeks or more without a car isn't an option and the longer it takes the more I'll have to shell out hiring one.

If I could get a mobile guy out tomorrow, next Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday I'd give it a bash, as that's the earliest it can be looked at by the dealer anyway. But it's not looking very promising. Does anyone have any suggestions for mobile testers in Essex?


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

thcook said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies. Ideally I'd like to avoid the whole pickup route but the timing is terrible due to Easter and everywhere being stacked out!
> 
> Phoned the independent garage I usually go to but even if I got the car to them they couldn't look at it until 6 April due to their electronics guy (who I assume they call in when needed) being on holiday. One of the mobile places was fully booked until then too (plus the websites of some of the others don't really fill me with much confidence...). Two weeks or more without a car isn't an option and the longer it takes the more I'll have to shell out hiring one.
> 
> If I could get a mobile guy out tomorrow, next Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday I'd give it a bash, as that's the earliest it can be looked at by the dealer anyway. But it's not looking very promising. Does anyone have any suggestions for mobile testers in Essex?


Your best bet is see if you can find someone on here local to you who has vcds and get them to do a scan.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfally (Dec 6, 2012)

How can he use vcds if there is no communication with ecu?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thcook (Feb 21, 2016)

I was thinking that too - unless it's different to what the guy from the AA tried using?


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Vcds is a 100% more intelligent than AA diagnostics. I would still try and see if vcds connects as it may do.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## thcook (Feb 21, 2016)

That's good advice - I've put a shout out in the Vagcom post and another forum too. Fingers crossed someone replies before Wednesday as that's when it's pencilled in to be picked up. But I'm not holding my breath due to Easter and the school holidays! :?


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Probably wont help but first thing i would try is disconnecting battery for half hour and reconnect. Nothing to loose.... Do the obvious of pressing the brake peddal to get rid of all power after discconeting.


----------



## thcook (Feb 21, 2016)

I've tried that a few times hoping the computer would say yes! But unfortunately no luck...

Soooooo, after getting bored waiting for a call back from the garage (still haven't had one...), I decided to order the Ross Tech vcds software and interface from Gendan. It arrived yesterday, and I've just run a scan.

Here's the report... any feedback would be really appreciated! It's a long list of stuff that kicked in last Sunday when I tried to use the car. It was working perfectly about two hours before, so who knows what's prompted the fault codes or some of the modules not communicating.

Any suggestions on what to do? Hoping the £270 I paid was worthwhile 

01-Engine -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
04-Steering Angle -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
26-Auto Roof -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No SW: 8J0 820 043 S HW: 8J0 820 043 S
Component: J255 Klima 1 Zone 0060 
Revision: 00H07003 Serial number: 00000001026062
Coding: 1049862
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 366355134173DA8E94-8062

3 Faults Found:
00819 - High Pressure Sensor (G65) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 104472 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.03.20
Time: 14:49:58

Freeze Frame:
Temperature: 46.0°C
Temperature: 19.0°C
Load: 0.0 %
RPM: 6800 /min
Absolute Pres.: 1.0 bar
Current: 0.020 A
Temperature: 14.0°C

01314 - Engine Control Module 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 104472 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.03.20
Time: 14:50:01

01206 - Signal for Duration of Ignition Off Time 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 104472 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.03.21
Time: 00:01:07

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 H HW: 8P0 907 279 H
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1802 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000006562559
Coding: 11060E8380141C0003180000180000000009EE075A250802
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 428B39C31DBB762E28-8016

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8J2 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AU354 H06 0060 
Coding: 00064784
Shop #: WSC 01236

5 Faults Found:
00156 - Control Circuit for Windshield Washer Pump 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 104472 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.03.20
Time: 14:49:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.45 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

02403 - Terminal 15 for Interior 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 104472 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.03.20
Time: 14:49:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.45 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 104472 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.03.20
Time: 14:49:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.45 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 104472 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.03.20
Time: 14:49:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.45 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 104472 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.03.20
Time: 14:49:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.45 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F HW: 8P0 953 549 F
Component: J0527 H36 0070 
Coding: 0013141
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 418936CF18BD6D3631-8014

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H06 0030

1 Fault Found:
00002 - Transmission Control Unit 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8J0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 C HW: 8J0 920 980 C
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H21 0070 
Revision: D0H21004 Serial number: 2240G004004716
Coding: 0033418
Shop #: WSC 54321 321 54321
VCID: 3169660FA81DFDB6C1-8064

1 Fault Found:
00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (G266) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 104472 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.03.20
Time: 14:51:26

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 K HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H12 0170 
Revision: H12 Serial number: 3300106C1303C7
Coding: FF0F23C207005101
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2F6D6077BE29EB46D7-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 C HW: 8J0 920 980 C
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H21 0070 
Revision: D0H21004 Serial number: AUX7Z0G0FNE00E
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3169660FA81DFDB6C1-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 26: Auto Roof Labels: 8J7-959-255.lbl
Part No: 8J7 959 255 B
Component: 256 VSG TT H13 0100 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3E734D33694312CE4C-806A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MAX1.lbl
Part No: 8J7 959 801 C
Component: Tuer-SG H02 0060 
Coding: 0000565
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3C77473B7F5F00DE62-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8J0-959-433.lbl
Part No: 8J0 959 433 
Component: KSG H08 0070 
Coding: 9890300241182D098505489AD633
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 73E5AC0712818FA673-8026

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 8J0 951 177 
Component: DWA-Sensor H03 0020

2 Faults Found:
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8J0-035-223.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 223 D HW: 8J0 035 223 D
Component: J525 Amp High H04 0160 
Revision: PROD_01 Serial number: 00000000007552
Coding: 0216137
Shop #: WSC 00040 210 01160
VCID: 2541825FECD5A1162D-8070

2 Faults Found:
16349 - Control Module - Error in Output Stage 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 194
Mileage: 83356 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.02.28
Time: 16:34:34

01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 45
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 104472 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.03.20
Time: 14:49:39

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 8P0-959-802-MAX1.lbl
Part No: 8J7 959 802 C
Component: Tuer-SG H02 0060 
Coding: 0000565
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3D714A3F644509D655-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8J0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 035 195 D HW: 8J0 035 195 D
Component: R Symphony2+ H14 0220 
Revision: 00H14000 Serial number: AUZ1Z4G6058800
Coding: 0610101
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2D517A7FB4259956E5-8078

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 H HW: 8P0 862 335 H
Component: FSE_255x BT H26 0290 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005066398
Coding: 0001202
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3B7544277A5107E66B-806E

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 03:02)--------------------------


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Possible ignition switch? The 01206 code http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/01206
Is your air con working? http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00819

Just as a side question has the car got any internal damp or anything like that?


----------



## jfally (Dec 6, 2012)

Surely there must be some sort of relay or fuse that's gone to have that much stuff not been able to connect to the car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

I reckon a relay. Or maybe canbus gateway. If you bought a genuine interface them head over to rosstech forum and post your scan and symptoms on there. I definitely think it's going to be something like a relay, canbus or canbus wiring

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Maybe also double check wiring to ecu and make sure it's dry etc

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

You said you had a fuse blown, has that fuse blown again? can you take that fuse out or disconnect the part that blew it in the first place? Im no expert on these cars but it looks like something is grounding. i would start with the wiring you have disturbed for a quick look.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Possible ecu died
Possible cluster issue

Either way it's creating a canbus failure

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

ReTTro fit said:


> Possible ecu died
> Possible cluster issue
> 
> Either way it's creating a canbus failure
> ...


the cluster issue isnt a bad shout at all.


----------



## jfally (Dec 6, 2012)

A good auto electrician should find the issue without much hassle probably

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thcook (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your replies.

@lordlee - yeah the air conditioning is still working and no internal damp at all. I keep it spotless inside and out, so would have noticed anything seeping in.

@Donovan - I'll post on Ross Tech too and see what comes back. Actually glad I bought the interface as it's given me a lot more than the AA's "it's not working" ha ha. Will take a look at the wiring when I get home tonight.

@Grizzlebear - the blown fuse was an odd one. The secondary pump was replaced after being damaged by a leak from the radiator. Well, I'm no mechanic and that's what I was told... so the radiator was replaced and to be fair he showed it to me and you could see where it'd leaked. But I wouldn't even know where to start looking for the secondary pump or fuse? A couple of weeks later the whoosing sound started (even with no keys in the ignition) so I took it back to where the starter motor was replaced a few days earlier (different garage) thinking there was something wrong with that. They said it was a faulty fuse on the secondary pump and replaced that. It really has been one thing after another over the past few months!

I may contact the mobile auto electrician who I originally did but who was booked up for two weeks. Just want to get back driving it again, as the car I'm using at the moment isn't quite as much fun :wink:


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Any update on this? Always good to see the resolution to a problem


----------



## thcook (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi Donovan

I'm slowly making progress, although a big issue is finding a mobile electrician to reply to my enquiries...

Does anybody know a mobile person in Essex, Suffolk or maybe Hertfordshire who they recommend? I'm happy to pay a bit more for them to travel to me, as the three I've contacted in my local area don't seem to want my money! I might try the independent garage I go to for servicing, as they may have a contact they can refer me to.

I also posted in the Ross Tech forum, here's the response, which suggests it could be a Powertrain or a Gateway canbus.

http://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread. ... rt-results

Thanks


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

thcook said:


> Hi Donovan
> 
> I'm slowly making progress, although a big issue is finding a mobile electrician to reply to my enquiries...
> 
> ...


Hehe I am no tech wizz but I also said I reckon it may be can gateway. I suggest buying a used one from ebay or somewhere and trying it or see if someone local will allow to swap with theirs just to test. I am told its located under steering wheel near fusebox. This would defo be my first step.

*edit* any used cheap one will do for test purposes


----------



## thcook (Feb 21, 2016)

I may have to give that a try, as it's increasingly looking like a DIY job... will have a look on ebay and see what I can find!

I also contacted the independent garage I go to and here's what they sent back. Fingers crossed their electrical person has some insight too.

"We haven't come across this before but I will run the scan past my sparky when he comes in today to see what he says and if he has come across it at another garage. Unfortunately we are not covered to work on cars outside of our premises and all our tools are on site and not seeing the fault before wouldn't know what exactly would need to bring either. Once I have spoken to sparky I will email you again with what he says. Initially I would be checking possibly the ignition switch as if the switch isn't working properly then it wont be powering up the rest of the car hence not turning over and no communication faults. As long as he has double checked ALL the fuses because a blown fuse could cause all those issues also. Also in the picture you posted there doesn't seem to be an engine light showing which also shows possible powering up issues. If all this still doesn't help then the only way would be to get the car to me for extensive testing. The AA or certainly the RAC have a lift which lifts the front off the ground as you shouldn't tow an auto really anyway."

I could really do with sorting this by the end of next week as I'm then away for six days :?


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

thcook said:


> I may have to give that a try, as it's increasingly looking like a DIY job... will have a look on ebay and see what I can find!
> 
> I also contacted the independent garage I go to and here's what they sent back. Fingers crossed their electrical person has some insight too.
> 
> ...


Get to a local breakers yard and pick up a can gateway mate and report back.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

I would also recommend pulling each fuse for inspection just incase a fuse which powers can has caused the issue

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## thcook (Feb 21, 2016)

Is there anything I should look out for when pulling out and checking fuses?

I've posted the following in Ross Tech and thought I'd do the same here:

Is the gateway located in the drivers footwell on the side closest to the door? If so, what's the best way of pulling back the carpet to access it?

Do I need a gateway with the same part number on it as what's already in there? Or would one of the following be ok?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/162009050729

https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/321972203578

https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/161616204696

Thanks again


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

For test purposes any of those should do the job for testing, If you want to get the correct one then you do need to get one with same part number. As for location I am not sure, looking on etka it looks like it is around or near fusebox.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

thcook said:


> Is there anything I should look out for when pulling out and checking fuses?
> 
> I've posted the following in Ross Tech and thought I'd do the same here:
> 
> ...


Maybe pay for an hours use of Erwin. This is the same system vw/audi use to find out how to repair
https://erwin.audi.com/erwin/showOrderF ... sistant.do


----------



## thcook (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks mate - on Friday I picked one up a gateway with the same part number and yesterday I tried to remove the driver's side footwell trim but I could only get as far as removing the two screws by the fusebox and the other two down by the pedals.

Maybe I'm being too careful as I don't want to snap anything but it just doesn't seem to want to shift... are there additional clips somewhere that I need to release?

Was hoping to try this out before Wednesday when I've finally managed to arrange for someone to come out. Also been reading the two Audi can bus data exchange service manuals so I can have a better conversation with him other than "can you fix it" ha ha...

Process of elimination - if it's not the gateway then fingers crossed it's not the last module we try!


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

Push the light switch in hard and turn clockwise till it stops and pull the unit out. You have undone the screws. Pull towards you outwards from the top. It will pop off. When off disconnect the obd so you dont strain the wires.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

thcook said:


> Thanks mate - on Friday I picked one up a gateway with the same part number and yesterday I tried to remove the driver's side footwell trim but I could only get as far as removing the two screws by the fusebox and the other two down by the pedals.
> 
> Maybe I'm being too careful as I don't want to snap anything but it just doesn't seem to want to shift... are there additional clips somewhere that I need to release?
> 
> ...


Any news?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## thcook (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey, yes so finally some (good) news!

The mobile electrician organised by the local independent specialist I go to for servicing visited today. He was here less than half an hour and identified the problem as a faulty relay ('460' part number 1KO-951-253-A).

The garage ordered about 1pm and I picked up a few hours later at 4.30pm, fitted and we have lift off! So very happy with that. Cost for the call out, replacement part and re-balancing the steering angle sensor (which is now throwing out a fault code) approximately £140.

It's going in Friday for the re-balancing plus an interim service, air-conditioning refresh and new brake fluid as those things need doing anyway so may as well tick them all off at once.

A shame that the three other mobile electricians never responded to my enquiries a few weeks back, but I guess the timing was bad what with it being Easter/school holidays and people either being on holiday or booked up. Still waiting for a call back from Colchester Audi...!!!

I have a spare gateway (1KO-907-530K) that I may put on ebay and leave there until it sells. Or maybe I'll keep it just in case that ever goes wrong... It was only £40 so not an issue.

I've run another scan and getting back a fault code on the sound system. Strange as I've never had a problem with it (and apparently the fault dates back to February 2015). I'll post it in Ross-Tech and see what it might be.

Thanks again for your help and to everybody else who took the time to reply 

Latest scan:

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
26-Auto Roof -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 022-906-032-BDB.lbl
Part No SW: 022 906 032 HJ HW: 022 906 032 GP
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 0672 
Revision: --H02--- Serial number: AUX7Z0G0FNE00E
Coding: 0000178
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 5ABBE1A3952BDEEE50-800E

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 011 BL HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 1397 
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000612070624
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 5ABBE1A3952BDEEE50-800E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8J0-614-517.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 614 517 HW: 8J0 614 517 
Component: ESP MK60E1 0130 
Revision: 00H52001 
Coding: 0017985
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 6ADBB163454B4E6EC0-803E

1 Fault Found:
01826 - Sensor for Steering Angle (G85); Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 104472 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.04.09
Time: 20:52:48

Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 12549
Count: 297
Count: 49920

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No SW: 8J0 820 043 S HW: 8J0 820 043 S
Component: J255 Klima 1 Zone 0060 
Revision: 00H07003 Serial number: 00000001026062
Coding: 1049862
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 366355134173DA8E94-8062

1 Fault Found:
01206 - Signal for Duration of Ignition Off Time 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 104472 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.04.10
Time: 00:01:02

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 H HW: 8P0 907 279 H
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1802 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000006562559
Coding: 11060E8380141C0003180000180000000009EE075A250802
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 428B39C31DBB762E28-8016

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8J2 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AU354 H06 0060 
Coding: 00064784
Shop #: WSC 01236

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8J0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 959 655 HW: 8J0 959 655 
Component: -t Airbag 9.43 H02 0020 
Revision: 93H02002 Serial number: 0036K000M94L 
Coding: 0011636
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 79F99E2F30EDF5F639-802C

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332DRB4047B0EA8.

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342DRB4047CC823W

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 63729RB401F201BER

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F HW: 8P0 953 549 F
Component: J0527 H36 0070 
Coding: 0013141
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 418936CF18BD6D3631-8014

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H06 0030

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8J0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 C HW: 8J0 920 980 C
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H21 0070 
Revision: D0H21004 Serial number: 2240G004004716
Coding: 0033418
Shop #: WSC 54321 321 54321
VCID: 3169660FA81DFDB6C1-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 K HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H12 0170 
Revision: H12 Serial number: 3300106C1303C7
Coding: FF0F23C207005101
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2F6D6077BE29EB46D7-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: 1K0-907-554.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 554 L
Component: Haldex 4Motion 0116 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 366355134173DA8E94-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 C HW: 8J0 920 980 C
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H21 0070 
Revision: D0H21004 Serial number: AUX7Z0G0FNE00E
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3169660FA81DFDB6C1-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 26: Auto Roof Labels: 8J7-959-255.lbl
Part No: 8J7 959 255 B
Component: 256 VSG TT H13 0100 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3E734D33694312CE4C-806A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MAX1.lbl
Part No: 8J7 959 801 C
Component: Tuer-SG H02 0060 
Coding: 0000565
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3C77473B7F5F00DE62-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 8J2 909 143 B
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.155 H07 1807 
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 306F630BA317F4BECE-8064

1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
000 - -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8J0-959-433.lbl
Part No: 8J0 959 433 
Component: KSG H08 0070 
Coding: 9890300241182D098505489AD633
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 73E5AC0712818FA673-8026

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 8J0 951 177 
Component: DWA-Sensor H03 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8J0-035-223.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 223 D HW: 8J0 035 223 D
Component: J525 Amp High H04 0160 
Revision: PROD_01 Serial number: 00000000007552
Coding: 0216137
Shop #: WSC 00040 210 01160
VCID: 2541825FECD5A1162D-8070

1 Fault Found:
16349 - Control Module - Error in Output Stage 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 194
Mileage: 83356 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.02.28
Time: 16:34:34

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 8P0-959-802-MAX1.lbl
Part No: 8J7 959 802 C
Component: Tuer-SG H02 0060 
Coding: 0000565
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3D714A3F644509D655-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 4F0-910-357.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 357 F HW: 4F0 907 357 F
Component: AFS 1 H01 0020 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000024
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 29598E6F80CD857609-807C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8E0 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Modul links H04 0020

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 8E0 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Modul rechtsH04 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8J0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 035 195 D HW: 8J0 035 195 D
Component: R Symphony2+ H14 0220 
Revision: 00H14000 Serial number: AUZ1Z4G6058800
Coding: 0610101
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2D517A7FB4259956E5-8078

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 H HW: 8P0 862 335 H
Component: FSE_255x BT H26 0290 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005066398
Coding: 0001202
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3B7544277A5107E66B-806E

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 02:02)--------------------------


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

OMG Really glad shes back on the road.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Yep good news. I new it would be something cheap, fuse, relay or gateway. Just a shame it took so long but at least you didn't spend a fortune and vcds will save you a fortune in the future so that will pay for itself

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

TT-driver said:


> You could check the various relays in the fuse box in the engine bay.
> My guess is one of those relays provides power supply to the ECU. I'm being lazy now, but it could be that the manual describes which relay is for what. There's a couple of them.


I wasn't too far off then on 23 March :lol: :wink:

Glad it was a relatively cheap fix! Hope the headache is over!


----------

